# For LaDue guys -



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I managed to overlay a 1952 aerial photo over Ladue.
Note the roadbeds and house foundations-


----------



## snacks (Dec 28, 2010)

pretty cool.. thanks


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks for sharin!


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Man that site is awesome! Never knew of it until now!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wonder if there is anyway of finding GPS coordinates of those old structures utilizing the old maps?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Cool! I always thought old 422 went straight across, but it appears to have a severe bend in the road.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Heh. I always thought the same thing. Been trolling straight across the lake for over 30+ years thinking I was on the roadbed. . .. .


----------



## jsifam (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like the bend starts right at the bridge. Used to icefish there back in the mid 90's, always wondered why the bridge was a little off from the roadbed. I remenber if you walk off the boat launch the bridge was the 3rd telephone pole past the bridge on the causeway. was always a good crappie spot back then,no walleyes though. jim


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for sharing the site. I tried guessing using an old actual paper photo a friend had. Not easy.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

IcebucketJohn, I believe there is an option at the top of the maps called survey tools. In there are options for gps cords and the ability to calculate distance between spots.

Joe


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

GPS & more info -

(this stuff is a little slow to load. get a beer or a cup of coffee)
First, you go to historicaerials.com
Plug in Auburn Corners, OH & find LaDue. Be sure your using 2006 imagery.
Select "compare" from the pull down menu.
Then select "dissolve".
Set the left side to 2006, the right to 1952.
Slide the slider button left/right.
I like to set the 2006 imagery so I can barely see the lake outline.
To mark a spot you like, select "survey" from the pull down menu, then select "coordinates".
Move to the point you want to mark, and there's your GPS coords!
To print, hit the "print screen" button on your computer, open Microsoft Paint and hit "paste",
then print.
You can also overlay the 1962 imagery. This is cool, because in the 1962 imagery, LaDue is just being filled!
It's about half- full in these images!!

Have Fun!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

creekcrawler......Fantastik job....also Thanking you for your efforts to share....jON sR. PS. Parma.....I've been totally surprised at how few (which in reality was tons) people knew about the road bend.....Then sometimes we learn things and spend our lives with the belief that "everyone knows the same thing".........Have caught way more walleyes than I'd like to admit to off that bridge and curved road section.......Was a cool information site (no/no, not web based...long before that) at the old bait shop with the lift-up front bldg......owned by "dave" I believe was his name...lived right across from his shop......on that part of the road (422).... leading to the boat ramp.........Some times things(info)from the old days were worth it's weight in gold or fish (take your pick)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Here's a little section west of the44 causeway.
I marked some creek channel spots.










Here's another off the old boathouse -


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

There's some interesting stuff up by the dam on the west side.
Appears as though there were two lakes there.
Betcha the dams for these are good structure. . .


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice Brian... On behalf of all the Ladue Icers... THANKS.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> old bait shop with the lift-up front



The old days!
That was originally Ray's Bait.
I remember when we were kids stopping with the folks and talking to Ray.
He was always talking about ,"if you find this old house foundation. . . . ."
He was a great guy.

I'm getting so old, I remember camping at the old LaDue campgrounds when I was a kid!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

creekcrawler.....thanks for the correct name.....and I can remember getting there before his shop was open.......pulling in the lot and just getting out....prepared to wait a while....when that voice would hollar from across the street and say....."just hold on, I'm grabin my first coffee.....and I'm headed right over....so don't leave".... But as I said, he was a wealth of info.........jON sR.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, Ray & his wife were good people. We use to buy our nightcrawler flats for Canada from them. Also remember camping at Ladue. Some great times.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

FYI: The Boatlaunch at Ladue *MAY* be reopened this year for *Boat Rentals*. 

Proposed Contract currently under discussion and under legal council & review.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

This is awesome information. I have been completely baffled by LaDue for the last 2 years. Maybe now I can actually catch something.


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

ive never fished la due i might give it a shot this year. anyone know where to catch the big ones? lol crappie? walleye? night fishing?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

there are nice ones ones in there, but u have to weed out the numerous white perch in the lake, ,it,s hit an miss ice fishin, go out from the boat house, in the 17- 20 ft range and get that area a try when we get safe ice again..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ladue has NO ICE as of Weds, night, 1/30. It's wide open with white caps.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Jim from 1-Stop Bait & Tackle drilled some holes off the 44 Boat launch & parking lot this morning, Monday 2/4. He said it was 3" at 30yds out.


----------

